# Does Oil Dipstick on a '65 389 have an o-ring washer?



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

All:

I recently replaced the valve cover gaskets on my 1965's stock 389. While doing so I moved the dipstick tube while taking out the valve cover bolt and it popped up and out of the engine block.
I was able to successfully push it back down and feed it back into the base of the block and I completed the valve cover gasket replacement thinking everything was great.

Now I am noticing that it's leaking (when there's enough oil pressure) where the tube meets the engine block and leaving droplets on the ground.
I see that on Ames they sell an O-Ring for the Dipstick but I am not sure where it goes. I don't see any mention of it in the '65 Shop manual.

Any ideas? I've included a picture of the bolt I removed and the part of the dipstick that came out as well. I did not see any O-ring on the stick when it popped off.


----------



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

I apologize as I somehow created two posts when I was trying to update my original... Not sure how to delete the other one...
Below is what I wanted to add.

NOTE: I should add that the base part of the stick is still connected to the block (it appears to be a two piece) and only the upper part is what came loose.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No 'O' rings were used originally. It is a press fit. If yours came out doing maintenance, it is too loose. You could try to flare it out a small amount so there is resistance, or what I would do: coat the part that slides into the block with Permatex #2 or Indian Head gasket sealer and slide it back in. It'll stay put and won't leak.


----------

